

F# Development Tools and Resources - stsmytherie
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/gg983483.aspx

======
rbanffy
Interesting:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=stsmytherie>

Is Microsoft somehow paying for these posts?

~~~
stsmytherie
No.

